# Planswift.



## FriscoBlue (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Pouring rain here in california, thought I would try and put the day to some use. Signed up for the planswift 14 day free trial and was given a 15 minute tutorial.

I then measured a couple of PDF files of new construction jobs i had already measured with the old scale ruler, came in just right.

Question is $950.00 for Planswift, can anyone reccomend it or is there a less expensive tool that will work as well? What are you guys using ?

I have been trying to resolve this for a while now.

Right now I am sending PDF to printer to print roof plans. adds up over the year.

The good old days of being handed plans are almost gone!!!

Thanks in advance for any insight!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

VU360 is free. It measures off prints or satellite photos with remarkable accuracy. Much more accurate from print but darned close enough for an estimate for sat photo.


----------



## FriscoBlue (Sep 12, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> VU360 is free. It measures off prints or satellite photos with remarkable accuracy. Much more accurate from print but darned close enough for an estimate for sat photo.


 
Thank you Grumpy,

much appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is the link for others to that VU360 from blue Book.

http://www.thebluebook.com/2011/index.php?id=16

Ed







.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

One tip if you are going to use sat photos you have to convert them to pdf first. It doesn't recognize jpg.


----------



## CementCreek (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been using PlanSwift for awhile and it worth the money. Just the time savings alone it worth it. The support is great too, if I ever have a question they get back to me fast, instead of spending hours trying to decipher what is going on.


----------



## FriscoBlue (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Cement Creek,

What advantage does Planswift have over Bluebook VU360? Have you tried it?

I also saw another program for around $400, takeoff live I believe it was?

Man? 31 years roofing, tough enough keeping up with the new roofing products!!!

Now I have to learn the Software stuff!!!


----------



## CementCreek (Mar 28, 2011)

The big thing with PlanSwift is it is a complete package, does everything you need to do. It is one of those thinks I know it can do it, might take a 5 minute call to them but them I'm off and going. I have never come across anything I would like to do estimating, takeoff, plans, reports PlanSwift can't do.


----------



## Davtech.Plugin (Jan 18, 2013)

*Planswift - What it does*

Planswift lets you apply parts to your takeoff measurements as well
To be able to calculate anything you want.
Drywall
Concrete
Rebar
Studds
Insulation
Roof Area
Grids
Joists
Rafters
Painting
Plumbing


as well as anything else you want.. let you customize any of the formulas or create your own inputs to help you calculate whatever items you want.

INCLUDING LABOR!!!!
Calculate # of hours
Calculate anything you want.. you have the power in your hands to make any variable to help you calculate what you need.

With planswift you can get all of your basic measurements
As well as arches and curves!!

Also integrates with many other programs.. "Sage, Masterbuilder, MC2.. many more"

Also it works with EXCEL
Export to Excel..
Export to Excel by Page..
Import from Excel..




Planswift Download link:
http://www.planswift.com/download.html?from=requesttrial_redirect&short=false&aid=1862

PlanSwift Takeoff and Estimating Software Promo Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP0yyD5PySA


----------

